# Tikka T3X LIte Stainless



## Finger_Mullet

I just ordered a Tikka T3X Lite stainless in 6.5 Creedmoor. Any suggestions on the scope? I have not bought a scope in several years. The last time I bought a Nikon the pricing went from Pro Staff, Buckmaster, Monarch in order from lowest to highest. Now it looks like the Buckmaster line is a lot cheaper than the Pro Staff. I have several Leopolds in VXII 3-9x40. I know I can't go wrong with those. 

Anyone else shooting the 6.5 creedmoor? What ammo is working for you. I figure I will shoot a few boxes of factory loads so I don't have to buy new brass.

Darin


----------



## DaBig2na

I have two T3's I also have a Hunter which preceded the T3s

Ive read nothing but Good about the 6.5 Creedmoor...... 

On My T3s

I have a Meopta Meostar on .223 Rem 2.5x12x50 30mm Tube ....sub one inch groups Bench @ 100 yds

On the 300 WSM I have a Zeiss Diavari 3x12x50 30mm Tube same grouping as above

When I bought my Tikkas they came with one inch factory included rings.... So if you do decide to use a 30mm instead of the American standard one inch tube. Use the Tikka or the Sako Optilocs.

Remember this! Your rifle is as only as good as the optics that are on it... Id rather spend up to twice the value of the rifle, on the optics. I always use steel rings and bases.

A $600.00 rifle with $200.00 optics is a $200.00 rifle.. and the same rifle with $1000.00 optics is a $1600.00 rifle.. KNOW YOUR OPTICS... All rifles shoot straight for the most part. I know exactly where my bullet is going and what it is going to do regardless of what I place the scope's power on. Reason is the quality of the optics.

At the very least, I suggest a Leopold VariX3 or the Nikon Monarch


----------



## Jollymon

After 30+ years in the Gun Business I have to say 2na is spot on . Best rule of thumb is spend as much as you did on the gun for a Scope .

I'm a Leupold fan , all my rifles except one has a Leupold , that one is a Ziess , Leupolds warranty is lifetime to you or the 60th. owner and it's here in the US.
you won't have to ship it around the world , Most of the offshore brands have a US. headquarters but there repairs get sent back to were ever from there .
Just makes the waiting longer . 

In 30+ years I only recall sending 2 Leupolds back for a problem , Nikon ,Bushnell ,Tasco , went back more often . 

The European scopes have awesome lenses but the amount of adjustment in them is very little compared to all the others , so if you run out of adjustment 
it has to be shimed and can damage the tube if not done properly . Thats may only gripe with them .


----------



## surfchunker

the stock Tikka rings are junk, get a set of DNZ Game Reaper mounts, milled from a single piece of metal then line bored, and I love my Bushnell Elite scopes, my Tikka in 7MM-08 shoots sub MOA straight out of the box ... best shooting gun in my safe in Centerfire guns


----------



## Bosco

DaBig2na said:


> I have two T3's I also have a Hunter which preceded the T3s
> 
> Ive read nothing but Good about the 6.5 Creedmoor......
> 
> On My T3s
> 
> I have a Meopta Meostar on .223 Rem 2.5x12x50 30mm Tube ....sub one inch groups Bench @ 100 yds
> 
> On the 300 WSM I have a Zeiss Diavari 3x12x50 30mm Tube same grouping as above
> 
> When I bought my Tikkas they came with one inch factory included rings.... So if you do decide to use a 30mm instead of the American standard one inch tube. Use the Tikka or the Sako Optilocs.
> 
> Remember this! Your rifle is as only as good as the optics that are on it... Id rather spend up to twice the value of the rifle, on the optics. I always use steel rings and bases.
> 
> A $600.00 rifle with $200.00 optics is a $200.00 rifle.. and the same rifle with $1000.00 optics is a $1600.00 rifle.. KNOW YOUR OPTICS... All rifles shoot straight for the most part. I know exactly where my bullet is going and what it is going to do regardless of what I place the scope's power on. Reason is the quality of the optics.
> 
> At the very least, I suggest a Leopold VariX3 or the Nikon Monarch


I have a T3 in 308, the T3's are on the light side weight wise, which I like. Question to 2na, how is the recoil on your 300 WSM?


----------

